# [NEWS] KDE 3.5.7 est stable en version x86.

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, à vos compilations si vous n'etes déjà pas rendu à la version 3.5.7 de KDE.

La version stable de KDE passe de 3.5.5 à 3.5.7.

Bonne compilation à tous...

[troll]

Il était temps de stabiliser cette version.

[/troll]

----------

## CryoGen

Elle etait pas stabilisée à cause d'expat.

----------

## lmarcini

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Elle etait pas stabilisée à cause d'expat.

 

Il ne faut pas remuer le couteau dans la plaie  :Wink: 

Sinon, KDE 3.5.7 en lui-même est très stable : cela fait longtemps que je l'utilise en ~x86, sans aucun problème...

----------

## ultrabug

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   Elle etait pas stabilisée à cause d'expat. 
> 
> Il ne faut pas remuer le couteau dans la plaie 
> 
> Sinon, KDE 3.5.7 en lui-même est très stable : cela fait longtemps que je l'utilise en ~x86, sans aucun problème...

 

Il nous cherche lui !   :Twisted Evil: 

edit : typo

----------

## geekounet

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   Elle etait pas stabilisée à cause d'expat. 
> 
> Il ne faut pas remuer le couteau dans la plaie 
> 
> Sinon, KDE 3.5.7 en lui-même est très stable : cela fait longtemps que je l'utilise en ~x86, sans aucun problème...

 

Le but d'une version de révision est justement de corriger les bugs, donc forcément que c'est plus stable ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Et créer un topic juste pour une révision de KDE, c'est quand même un peu exagéré. Si on faisait ça pour chaque logiciel dans portage, on aurai pas fini. Si c'était un KDE 3.6, pourquoi pas, mais là ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## d2_racing

C'est bizarre de voir que KDE 3.5.5 a passé en stable à 3.5.7 directement...

----------

## Temet

Bah on est bien passé de 3.5.2 à 3.5.5 d'un coup ...

----------

## CryoGen

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> C'est bizarre de voir que KDE 3.5.5 a passé en stable à 3.5.7 directement...

 

peut-etre que la 3.5.6 avait un bug gênant...

----------

## gbetous

Y a des grosses nouveautés dans le 3.5.7 ?

----------

## Ezka

Bonne question ... je vais bien voir ça, comme je suis dans une période "compilation" ... j'ai décidé de mettre KDE en plus du reste   :Laughing: 

Rassurez moi, pas de grosse mise à jour de prévue dans un futur proche ?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Arrow: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> Y a des grosses nouveautés dans le 3.5.7 ?

 

Dans l'absolu pour un saut de révision mineure comme celui la il n'y as rien de "nouveau" selon les règles de développement de KDE.

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> Bonne question ... je vais bien voir ça, comme je suis dans une période "compilation" ... j'ai décidé de mettre KDE en plus du reste  
> 
> Rassurez moi, pas de grosse mise à jour de prévue dans un futur proche ?   

 

Pour kde, il me semble qu'il n'y aura plus rien d'important avant kde 4 en fin octobre (si tout va bien ... et en ~arch ...), la 1ère beta a pointé son nez il y a une dizaine de jours

----------

## Temet

A savoir qu'il manquera pas mal de softs dans KDE 4.0... genre Kopete.

Bref, elle devrait être quasi inutilisable.

Je ne suis pas prêt de lacher mon KDE 3.5 moi ^^

----------

## d2_racing

Ouin, c'est pas facile cette maj...j'ai le problème avec xml-parser,gettext et enfin le libexpat.so.0 .

J'ai hâte de finir cette maj pour faire un Stage 5  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi j'ai ça malgré les manipulations avec revdep-rebuild pour remettre sur le droit chemin expat 2.0 ?

```

gentootux ~ # revdep-rebuild -p

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild                                                                                                                                                           .1_files.

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ld                                                                                                                                                           path.

Checking dynamic linking consistency... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.3_r                                                                                                                                                           ebuild.

Assigning files to ebuilds... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds.

Evaluating package order... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order.

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot -p =kde-base/libkmime-3.5.3 =kde-base/libksieve-3.5.0 =kde-base                                                                                                                                                           /kdepim-kioslaves-3.5.5-r1

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r10 [3.5.7-r2] USE="ssl%* -zeroconf%" LINGUAS="-he%"

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkmime-3.5.3

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libksieve-3.5.0

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves-3.5.5-r1

Now you can remove -p (or --pretend) from arguments and re-run revdep-rebuild.

gentootux ~ #

```

J'aimerais bien comprendre ce qui se passe...

----------

## CryoGen

desinstalle les et remerge ensuite...

----------

## gbetous

J'ai fait un emerge --sync à l'instant, mais toujours pas de KDE 3.5.7 en vue... comment se fait-ce ?

----------

## d2_racing

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> desinstalle les et remerge ensuite...

 

Me semble que j'ai déjà foutu le bordel quand j'ai fait un emerge -C de kdelibs dans un passé pas si lointain...genre KDE 3.3.2...

Moi c'est le downgrade qui me fait hésiter..

----------

## d2_racing

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> J'ai fait un emerge --sync à l'instant, mais toujours pas de KDE 3.5.7 en vue... comment se fait-ce ?
> 
> 

 

As-tu bien fait un emerge -puDNv world...c'est bizarre, as-tu mis un serveur pour ton rsync dans ton /etc/make.conf... si c'est le cas, met la ligne en commentaire et refait un emerge --sync.Last edited by d2_racing on Wed Aug 15, 2007 1:27 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## davidou2a

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Ouin, c'est pas facile cette maj...j'ai le problème avec xml-parser,gettext et enfin le libexpat.so.0 .
> 
> J'ai hâte de finir cette maj pour faire un Stage 5 

 

Meme problemes, j'ai du mettre -symlink pour le gentoo-sources nouveau car ça me foutait la zone pour la suite de la MAJ, j'ai du faire quelques bidouillages pour que ça passe, genre :

emerge --oneshot --ask --verbose pour gettext, pour XML-Parser pour expat et aussi pour d'autres bricoles... enchainé avec 3 revdep-rebuild tout a fini par rentrer dans l'ordre  :Smile: 

----------

## gbetous

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> As-tu bien fait un emerge -puDNv world...c'est bizarre, as-tu mis un serveur pour ton rsync dans ton /etc/make.conf... si c'est le cas, met la ligne en commentaire et refait un emerge --sync.

 

(je suppose que ce msg m'était destiné ???)

Bon, bin en fait je suis un (gros) nase. J'ai déjà KDE 3.5.7   :Embarassed: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> desinstalle les et remerge ensuite...

 

le fait de downgrader kdelibs, ça va pas casser ma Gentoo ça ?

----------

## Temet

Nan, fais pas ça, c'est ton fichier world qui est mal fichu.

Le problème est que tu n'a pas la bonne version de "libkmime" (3.5.7 normalement), "libksieve" (idem), "kdepim-kioslaves" (3.5.7-r1).

Installe les bonnes versions et il ne devrait plus à avoir de dépendance sur le "kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r10"

----------

## d2_racing

Bon, je pense faire ceci :

```

# emerge -puv  kde-base/libkmime kde-base/libksieve

# revdep-rebuild

```

Sinon, je vais les déinstaller et les reemerger comme CryoGen le propose.

----------

## d2_racing

Je vais d'installer les 3 versions et voici ce que ça donne :

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r10 [3.5.7-r2] USE="ssl%* -zeroconf%" LINGUAS="-he%"

[ebuild     UD] kde-base/libkmime-3.5.3 [3.5.7]

[ebuild     UD] kde-base/libksieve-3.5.0 [3.5.7] USE="-kdexdeltas%"

[ebuild     UD] kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves-3.5.5-r1 [3.5.7-r1]

```

Qu'est-ce qui se passe ?

Voici mon fichier world

```

kde-base/korganizer

kde-base/khelpcenter

kde-base/kcalc

media-sound/alsa-utils

kde-base/kpersonalizer

kde-base/libkmime

media-gfx/digikam

net-www/mplayerplug-in

net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode

dev-perl/XML-Parser

kde-base/kde-i18n

sys-apps/pciutils

net-www/netscape-flash

kde-base/kdict

virtual/jdk

kde-base/kate

kde-base/libksieve

app-admin/syslog-ng

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

kde-base/kamera

kde-base/kscreensaver

kde-base/kxkb

kde-base/kappfinder

kde-base/kontact

media-video/kaffeine

kde-base/kfilereplace

sys-process/vixie-cron

kde-base/krec

kde-base/kuickshow

kde-base/kdeprint

app-office/openoffice-bin

x11-misc/shared-mime-info

net-p2p/ktorrent

kde-base/knetattach

media-gfx/gimp

net-p2p/amule

net-misc/dhcpcd

net-wireless/ipw3945

kde-base/ksnapshot

kde-base/knotes

mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird

app-portage/genlop

kde-base/kfloppy

kde-base/krdc

dev-libs/expat

kde-base/kmix

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves

kde-base/kfind

kde-base/kwalletmanager

net-wireless/ipw3945d

media-sound/audacious

media-video/mplayer

kde-base/kdesu

sys-apps/ifplugd

kde-base/kicker

kde-base/kcharselect

app-editors/kile

net-wireless/wlassistant

net-im/amsn

kde-base/kdegraphics-kfile-plugins

kde-base/kdebase-startkde

dev-util/ccache

kde-base/konsole

x11-themes/amsn-skins

kde-base/kmenuedit

app-text/tetex

kde-base/krfb

sys-devel/gettext

kde-base/kcontrol

kde-base/arts

kde-base/kopete

kde-base/konqueror

kde-base/ksysguard

kde-base/ark

kde-base/kscd

kde-base/kaddressbook

x11-base/xorg-x11

sys-boot/grub

kde-base/kpdf

net-wireless/wireless-tools

www-client/mozilla-firefox

app-cdr/k3b

kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves

kde-base/kdialog

kde-base/kooka

kde-base/kdm

app-portage/gentoolkit

sys-apps/hotplug

```

```

gentootux ~ # equery list

[ Searching for all packages in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] app-admin/eselect-1.0.10 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-admin/eselect-esd-20060719 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-admin/eselect-oodict-20060706 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.5 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-admin/gamin-0.1.8 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-admin/python-updater-0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-admin/syslog-ng-1.6.11-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-arch/cabextract-1.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-arch/cpio-2.9 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.12 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r5 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-arch/tar-1.18-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-arch/unzip-5.52-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-arch/zip-2.32 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.1-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-cdr/cdrkit-1.1.6 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-7.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.7-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.21 (1.9)

[I--] [  ] app-crypt/gpgme-1.1.4 (1)

[I--] [  ] app-crypt/hashalot-0.3-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.5.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-crypt/opencdk-0.5.7 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.2-r3 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-crypt/qca-1.0-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-crypt/qca-tls-1.0-r3 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-dicts/aspell-en-6.0.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-dicts/aspell-fr-0.50.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-editors/kile-1.9.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-editors/nano-2.0.6 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-i18n/man-pages-fr-2.39.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20070303-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-misc/hal-info-20070425 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.15 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-office/openoffice-bin-2.2.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-portage/genlop-0.30.7 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.3-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-portage/portage-utils-0.1.28 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-shells/bash-3.2_p17 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-text/aspell-0.60.5 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-text/enscript-1.6.4-r3 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-text/libpaper-1.1.21 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-text/poppler-0.5.4-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-text/poppler-bindings-0.5.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-text/psutils-1.17 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-text/tetex-3.0_p1-r3 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-db/sqlite-3.3.17 (3)

[I--] [  ] dev-java/java-config-1.3.7 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-java/java-config-2.0.33-r1 (2)

[I--] [  ] dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.13 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.12 (1.5)

[I--] [ -] dev-lang/nasm-0.98.39-r3 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r4 (2.4)

[I--] [  ] dev-lang/swig-1.3.31 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-lang/tcl-8.4.15 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-lang/tk-8.4.15 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/atk-1.18.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2 (2)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.73 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/dbus-qt3-old-0.70 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/glib-1.2.10-r5 (1)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/glib-2.12.12 (2)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/gmp-4.2.1-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.8 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/libassuan-0.6.10 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/libcroco-0.6.1 (0.6)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/libdaemon-0.10 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.2.2-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.5 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/libical-0.26.6 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/libksba-1.0.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/libmcs-0.4.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/liboil-0.3.12 (0.3)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/libol-0.3.18 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/libpcre-6.6 (3)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/libtasn1-0.3.5 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.28 (2)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.20 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/lzo-2.02-r1 (2)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.2.1_p5 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/nspr-4.6.7 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/nss-3.11.7 (0)

[I--] [ -] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8d (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/popt-1.10.7 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/pth-2.0.7 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-perl/Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.004-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-perl/Compress-Zlib-2.004 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay-0.55 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-perl/DateManip-5.44 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.56 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-perl/HTML-Tagset-3.10 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-perl/HTML-Tree-3.23 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-perl/IO-Compress-Base-2.004 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-perl/IO-Compress-Zlib-2.004 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-perl/URI-1.35 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.805 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-python/numeric-23.7 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-python/pycairo-1.4.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r6 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-python/pygobject-2.12.3 (2)

[I--] [  ] dev-python/pygtk-2.10.4 (2)

[I--] [  ] dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.0.44 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-tcltk/snack-2.2.10 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-tcltk/tls-1.5.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-tex/latex2html-2002.2.1_pre20041025-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-util/ccache-2.4-r7 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-util/cmake-2.4.6-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-util/dialog-1.1.20070704 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-util/intltool-0.35.5 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.21-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-util/scons-0.97 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-util/unifdef-1.20 (0)

[I--] [  ] gnome-base/gconf-2.18.0.1 (2)

[I--] [  ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.1 (2.0)

[I--] [  ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1-r2 (2)

[I--] [  ] gnome-base/orbit-2.14.7 (2)

[I--] [  ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/ark-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/arts-3.5.5 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/certmanager-3.5.7-r1 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kaddressbook-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kamera-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kappfinder-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kate-3.5.7-r1 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kcalc-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kcharselect-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kcminit-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.7-r1 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kde-i18n-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.7-r1 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdebase-pam-7 (0)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdegraphics-kfile-plugins-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r2 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5.7-r1 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves-3.5.7-r1 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdepim-kresources-3.5.7-r1 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdeprint-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdesu-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdialog-3.5.5 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdict-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdm-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdvi-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kfilereplace-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kfind-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kfloppy-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kgamma-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kghostview-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kicker-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kmailcvt-3.5.5 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kmenuedit-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kmix-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/knetattach-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/knotes-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kode-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/konqueror-3.5.7-r2 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/konsole-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kontact-3.5.7-r1 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kooka-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kopete-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/korganizer-3.5.7-r1 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kpdf-3.5.7-r1 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/krdc-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kreadconfig-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/krec-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/krfb-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kscd-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kscreensaver-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/ksmserver-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/ksnapshot-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/ksplashml-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/ksysguard-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/ktnef-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kuickshow-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kviewshell-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kwalletmanager-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kwin-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kxkb-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkcal-3.5.7-r1 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkcddb-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkdenetwork-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkdepim-3.5.7-r1 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkholidays-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkmime-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkonq-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkpgp-3.5.4 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkpimexchange-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkpimidentities-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkscan-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libksieve-3.5.7 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/mimelib-3.5.4 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-2.0.0.6 (0)

[I--] [  ] mail-mta/ssmtp-2.61-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/corefonts-1-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std-8.11 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera-1.10-r3 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-gfx/digikam-0.9.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-gfx/exiv2-0.13 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-gfx/gimp-2.2.17 (2)

[I--] [  ] media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.7 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.3.4-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.18-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r4 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4-r5 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.14_rc2 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r3 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.4.2 (1.0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/freetype-2.3.4-r2 (2)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/ftgl-2.1.2-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/giflib-4.1.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8.11 (0.8)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.8.11 (0.8)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/imlib-1.9.15-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r7 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/lcms-1.15 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.19-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.9-r1 (1.2)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libdvdread-0.9.7 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libexif-0.6.16 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libgphoto2-2.2.1-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libkexiv2-0.1.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libkipi-0.1.5 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libmng-1.0.9-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libmpeg2-0.4.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libmpeg3-1.5.2-r3 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libogg-1.1.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.18 (1.2)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libprojectm-0.99-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.10 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.2-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.11-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.1.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/netpbm-10.37.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/t1lib-5.0.2 (5)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/taglib-1.4-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/tiff-3.8.2-r2 (0)

[I--] [ -] media-libs/win32codecs-20061022-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.4-r2 (1)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.3.5 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.8.11 (0.8)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd-0.8.11 (0.8)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss-0.8.11 (0.8)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo-0.8.11 (0.8)

[I--] [  ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.14_rc2 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.14_rc2-r3 (0.9)

[I--] [  ] media-sound/audacious-1.3.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-sound/cdparanoia-3.9.8-r5 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-sound/esound-0.2.38 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-sound/lame-3.97 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-sound/normalize-0.7.7 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-sound/sox-12.17.9 (0)

[I--] [ -] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070330 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-video/kaffeine-0.8.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-video/mpeg2vidcodec-12-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-video/mplayer-1.0.20070622-r1 (0)

[I--] [ -] media-video/realplayer-10.0.8-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-video/transcode-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-dns/libidn-0.6.9-r1 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-im/amsn-0.97_rc1 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-libs/gnutls-1.4.4-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r7 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-mail/mailbase-1 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-misc/curl-7.16.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-misc/dhcpcd-3.0.16-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-misc/iputils-20060512 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-misc/mDNSResponder-107.6-r5 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r8 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-misc/openssh-4.6_p1-r3 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-misc/wget-1.10.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-nds/openldap-2.3.35-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-p2p/amule-2.1.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-p2p/ktorrent-2.1.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-print/cups-1.2.10-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-print/foomatic-db-20060720 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-print/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.20060720 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-print/foomatic-db-ppds-20060720 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20060720 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds-20070501 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode-1.14.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/ipw3945d-1.7.22-r4 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-wireless/wireless-tools-29_pre22 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-wireless/wlassistant-0.5.7 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.40-r1 (0)

[I--] [ -] net-www/netscape-flash-9.0.48.0-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] perl-core/PodParser-1.35 (0)

[I--] [  ] perl-core/Scalar-List-Utils-1.19 (0)

[I--] [  ] perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64 (0)

[I--] [  ] perl-core/libnet-1.21 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.39-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.32 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/busybox-1.6.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.22.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2 (0)

[I--] [ -] sys-apps/dmidecode-2.9 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/ed-0.5 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/eject-2.1.5-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/file-4.21-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.8 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r3 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.1a-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.9-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/hdparm-7.6 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/hotplug-20040923-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/hotplug-base-20040401 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/ifplugd-0.28-r7 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r8 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/less-406 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/man-1.6e-r3 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.63 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/mktemp-1.5 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r3 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/pciutils-2.2.4-r3 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.11 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.17 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.5 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r8 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r5 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/usbutils-0.71-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r7 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/which-2.16 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r3 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.13 (2.1)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.61 (2.5)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-4-r3 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/automake-1.6.3 (1.6)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/automake-1.7.9-r1 (1.7)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r3 (1.8)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2 (1.9)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/automake-1.10 (1.10)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-3-r1 (0)

[I--] [ -] sys-devel/binutils-2.17 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/bison-2.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.33-r2 (0)

[I--] [ -] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1 (3.3)

[I--] [ -] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2 (4.1)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.16 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/gettext-0.16.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20070118 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1 (1)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.23b (1.5)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.9-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/make-3.81 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-fs/cryptsetup-luks-1.0.4-r3 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.19 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.39-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-fs/udev-104-r13 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.21-r4 (2.6.21-r4)

[I--] [  ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r2 (2.6.22-r2)

[I--] [ -] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.21 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/com_err-1.39 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.9-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2 (4.3)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r3 (0)

[I--] [ -] sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r4 (2.2)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/libcap-1.10-r9 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/libieee1284-0.2.8 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.5 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r1 (5)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/pam-0.78-r5 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/pwdb-0.62 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/readline-5.2_p4 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/ss-1.39 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2007f (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-power/acpid-1.0.4-r5 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-process/cronbase-0.3.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-process/procps-3.2.7 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-process/psmisc-22.5-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r10 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/ghostscript-0 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/glu-7.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/glut-1.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/init-0 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/jdk-1.5.0 (1.5)

[I--] [  ] virtual/libiconv-0 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/libintl-0 (0)

[I--] [ -] virtual/libstdc++-3.3 (3.3)

[I--] [  ] virtual/opengl-7.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.36 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.07 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.19 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/perl-libnet-1.21 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/xft-7.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.6 (0)

[I--] [  ] www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.56 (0)

[I--] [  ] www-misc/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/luit-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.3-r3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xprop-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.2.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xset-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xsetroot-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.39.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-drivers/synaptics-0.14.6 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.5-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.2.1 (0)

[I--] [ -] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.3.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/cairo-1.4.10 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r12 (1)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13 (2)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/gtkglarea-1.99.0 (2)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libX11-1.1.1-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.8 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.2.7-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXfontcache-1.0.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.12 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXi-1.1.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.6 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.5 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.3.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/pango-1.16.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3 (3)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/qt-4.3.0-r2 (4)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.3.3 (2.6)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.21-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.5 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.8-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-plugins/enigmail-0.95.2-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.1.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.8 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.4.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.10 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-terms/xterm-227 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-themes/amsn-skins-20061125 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.3 (0)

gentootux ~ #                                            

```

J'espère qu'on va trouver ce qui se passe, car j'attends juste ça pour faire mon Stage 5  :Smile: Last edited by d2_racing on Wed Aug 15, 2007 9:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## anigel

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> Pour kde, il me semble qu'il n'y aura plus rien d'important avant kde 4 en fin octobre (si tout va bien ... et en ~arch ...), la 1ère beta a pointé son nez il y a une dizaine de jours

 

J'ai eu la surprise d'inviter à dîner chez moi un développeur de KDE il y a 2 semaines. D'après lui, octobre, c'est aussi plausible que le regain de la bourrée auvergnate auprès des jeunes générations. Février ça serait déjà plus réaliste... Après, je vous répète seulement ce qu'on m'a dit (bon OK, l'histoire de la bourrée, c'est moi  :Laughing: ).

----------

## Temet

@d2racing : tu effaces bien les fichiers du revdep-rebuild avant de le relancer?

Sinon, tu peux faire ce que tu veux, il te demandera toujours de recompiler ces fichiers.

@anigel : carrément! Déjà Kopete ne sera pas dispo dans la 4.0. Je ne sais plus quel soft encore j'ai vu que ce serait le cas.

On en a pour une bonne année avant une version un minimum utilisable!

... quand sortira Qt 5 quoi   :Laughing: 

----------

## jerep6

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Déjà Kopete ne sera pas dispo dans la 4.0. Je ne sais plus quel soft encore j'ai vu que ce serait le cas.

 

Pourquoi kopete ne sera pas disponible avec kde 4.0 ? Quand kopete sera t-il disponible ?

----------

## d2_racing

 *Temet wrote:*   

> @d2racing : tu effaces bien les fichiers du revdep-rebuild avant de le relancer?
> 
> Sinon, tu peux faire ce que tu veux, il te demandera toujours de recompiler ces fichiers.
> 
> 

 

Tu parles de quel fichier...j'ai jamais bidouillé avec les fichiers de revdep-rebuild...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## d2_racing

Je viens de faire un cleanup du fichier de revdep-rebuild  :Smile: 

```

# rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

```

Le problème est parti enfin  :Smile: 

Ensuite j'ai refait revdep-rebuild suivi de emerge -puDNv world et il reste plus rien  :Smile: 

Je vais faire mon stage 5  :Smile:  Merci !Last edited by d2_racing on Thu Aug 16, 2007 11:07 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## d2_racing

Pour votre info, j'utilise Gentoo et revdep-rebuild depuis plus de 2 ans et c'est la première fois que je dois manipuler un fichier de dispatch-conf.

----------

## Temet

@jerep6 : pas prêt, tout simplement.

@d2racing : j'ai pas compris le rapport entre dispatch-conf et les fichiers "/root/.revdep-rebuild*". o_O'

----------

## xaviermiller

sinon, 

```
revdep-rebuild -i
```

 ignore les fichiers .revdep-rebuild*  :Wink: 

----------

## OuinPis

Allo  :Smile: 

C'est quand même un tantinet galère les problèmes lié a expat, mais la mise à jour a quand même fini par se faire, mais il me reste un petit problème.

J'ai du supprimer kmail-3.5.5 car kdepim-3.5.7 ne voulait pas se mettre a jour avec une version de kmail inférieur à la 3.5.6. 

Pas de problèmes je me bidouille une compilation perso: 

emerge -C kmail && emerge -uDN world && emerge kmail && revdep-rebuild... 

Tout ce passe bien, redémarrage de X, cool je suis en KDE 3.5.7 mais le seul hic au tableau c'est que kontact ne veut plus se lancer, kmail tout seul oui mais kontact me dit les choses suivantes :

```
kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::plugAccel(): call to deprecated action.

kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::plugAccel(): call to deprecated action.

kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::plugAccel(): call to deprecated action.

kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::plugAccel(): call to deprecated action.

kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::plugAccel(): call to deprecated action.

kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::plugAccel(): call to deprecated action.

kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::plugAccel(): call to deprecated action.

kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::plugAccel(): call to deprecated action.

kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::plugAccel(): call to deprecated action.

kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::plugAccel(): call to deprecated action.

kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::plugAccel(): call to deprecated action.

kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::plugAccel(): call to deprecated action.

kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::plugAccel(): call to deprecated action.

kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::plugAccel(): call to deprecated action.

kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::plugAccel(): call to deprecated action.

*** KMail got signal 11 (Crashing)

KCrash: Application 'kontact' crashing...

ERROR: Communication problem with kontact, it probably crashed.

```

----------

## d2_racing

 *Temet wrote:*   

> @jerep6 : pas prêt, tout simplement.
> 
> @d2racing : j'ai pas compris le rapport entre dispatch-conf et les fichiers "/root/.revdep-rebuild*". o_O'

 

Tu as raison, c'est bien revdep-rebuild...

----------

## OuinPis

 *OuinPis wrote:*   

> Allo 
> 
> C'est quand même un tantinet galère les problèmes lié a expat, mais la mise à jour a quand même fini par se faire, mais il me reste un petit problème.
> 
> J'ai du supprimer kmail-3.5.5 car kdepim-3.5.7 ne voulait pas se mettre a jour avec une version de kmail inférieur à la 3.5.6. 
> ...

 

un petit emerge -1 basket et ca repart   :Very Happy: 

(comme quoi fqut lire les log quand on fait des emerge  :Embarassed: )

----------

